# Seeking a one sentence description for each Cognitive Function



## deesnotes (Jan 28, 2018)

My challenge to you is to come up with a one sentence description for each of the cognitive functions. I'm not interested in more specifics or more details or more examples - there are already so many (overly?) detailed descriptions out there, that I would instead like to see them boiled down to their essence (if possible).

If you want to get really fancy, you can write a sentence for each function's _position_ in the function stack to express how it will manifest differently based on its position.

I hope people have fun with this; I'm really curious to see how it goes!


----------



## Catwalk (Aug 12, 2015)

*Sensing* - Awareness of the position of ones anatomic (body/bodily state) either internal/externally, in space and/or any given condition. |* Position*

*Feeling* - Awareness of the wellness, health, or state of ones physical, psychological, pysiological body or agencies. | *Well-being*


*Thinking* - Awareness of the state of functonality of the properties, rules, events, substances between the environment the body/agency occupies. | *Functionality*


*Intuition *- Awareness of the velocities and/or relations between the states/conditions a humanoid occupies; can be both external, and internal - hyperawareness of the relationships between time-lapse, particle direction, and bends/folds within space of it's occupants. | *Velocity/Volume*


----------



## Conscience Killer (Sep 4, 2017)

Ti: internal logical consistency.
Te: external logical systems.
Fi: internal ethical consistency.
Fe: external social systems.
Ni: internal meaning consistency.
Ne: external meaning systems.
Si: internal experiences.
Se: external experiences.


----------



## kindofblue95 (Feb 25, 2018)

Conscience Killer said:


> Ti: internal logical consistency.
> Te: external logical systems.
> Fi: internal ethical consistency.
> Fe: external social systems.
> ...


What does "internal meaning consistency" mean?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

2ez


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

deesnotes said:


> My challenge to you is to come up with a one sentence description for each of the cognitive functions. I'm not interested in more specifics or more details or more examples - there are already so many (overly?) detailed descriptions out there, that I would instead like to see them boiled down to their essence (if possible).
> 
> If you want to get really fancy, you can write a sentence for each function's _position_ in the function stack to express how it will manifest differently based on its position.
> 
> I hope people have fun with this; I'm really curious to see how it goes!


Sorry but this not possible _whatsoever_. Functions work completely differently depending on the position of the stack and what other functions they are paired with; as well as other factors like environment, how you were raised, etc. I supoose the keys2cognition function descriptions are what you're looking for, but like I said the functions work differently depending on MANY factors.

Or refer to the extremely vague descriptions Turi just posted ^.^


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

kindofblue95 said:


> What does "internal meaning consistency" mean?


Free internal association and connection between memories, ideas, thoughts, and feelings in order to find meanings and make "intuitive" conclusions to find objective truths and such (even though the truths that the Ni user finds objective is actully completely subjective and they are oblivious to that).


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

MusiCago said:


> Or refer to the extremely vague descriptions Turi just posted ^.^


They're clear as day, what's vague about them?


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

Turi said:


> They're clear as day, what's vague about them?


Making sense of those descriptions in real-world scenarios is complicated.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

MusiCago said:


> Making sense of those descriptions in real-world scenarios is complicated.


yeah I feel you on that.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Si - comparing present to past.
Ni - comparing things in the past to other things in the past, in order to project the pattern found to the future.
Se - Imagining ways to make an impact on the present experience or surroundings
Ne - imagining possibilities far removed from practical reality (I.e. fantasy - not past, present or future bound)

I haven't settled on definitions for the so-called judging functions.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

compulsiverambler said:


> Si - comparing present to past.
> Ni - comparing things in the past to other things in the past, in order to project the pattern found to the future.
> Se - Imagining ways to make an impact on the present experience or surroundings
> Ne - imagining possibilities far removed from practical reality (I.e. fantasy - not past, present or future bound)
> ...


I like this.. no fluff.


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

spaceynyc said:


> I like this.. no fluff.


No fluff, but I think it's wrong. Se and Si seem very wrong.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

secondpassing said:


> No fluff, but I think it's wrong. Se and Si seem very wrong.


correct it? lol [not saying he's right btw]


----------



## secondpassing (Jan 13, 2018)

spaceynyc said:


> correct it? lol [not saying he's right btw]


The description for Si seems wrong, but I don't know how to say why.
For Se-

I don't see it Se as imagining, but more of an awareness of the present and it's surroundings and a focus on external impacts.

I'll just refer to Turi's. It is better.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

secondpassing said:


> The description for Si seems wrong, but I don't know how to say why.
> For Se-
> 
> I don't see it Se as imagining, but more of an awareness of the present and it's surroundings and a focus on external impacts.
> ...


for Se.. when you're scanning ways to make an immediate impact on your world, don't you have to imagine yourself doing something before you do it, even if it's for a split second? I could be saying this as a strong intuitive and don't know any other way lol.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

secondpassing said:


> The description for Si seems wrong, but I don't know how to say why.
> For Se-
> 
> I don't see it Se as imagining, but more of an awareness of the present and it's surroundings and a focus on external impacts.
> ...


Turi's Si and Se don't sound like specific cognitive activities at all to me. Just being aware of facts - a human being can't NOT do that. Se in particular is all about looking for opportunities to DO, it's not dry sitting around thinking about facts. None of the behavioural traits of Se personalities can be explained by something as detached and generic as looking for or reflecting on facts. Se is about action and making an impact, it's way more interesting and unique than reducing it to humdrum fact awareness gives it credit for. That's what you notice about Se types in person, it's what makes them have an "SP vibe". Knowledge of facts is universal, it's what you do with facts that separates the types - imagine things to do, or imagine alternative realities, or compare present with past or past with past. Facts are just the raw materials that all cognitive tasks work with.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

compulsiverambler said:


> Turi's Si and Se don't sound like specific cognitive activities at all to me. Just being aware of facts - a human being can't NOT do that. Se in particular is all about looking for opportunities to DO, it's not dry sitting around thinking about facts. None of the behavioural traits of Se personalities can be explained by something as detached and generic as looking for or reflecting on facts. Se is about action and making an impact, it's way more interesting and unique than reducing it to humdrum fact awareness gives it credit for. That's what you notice about Se types in person, it's what makes them have an "SP vibe". Knowledge of facts is universal, it's what you do with facts that separates the types - imagine things to do, or imagine alternative realities, or compare present with past or past with past. Facts are just the raw materials that all cognitive tasks work with.


completely agree with how you explained Se here, there's definitely a reason Se users have a action oriented vibe about them... when you say Ni compares the past with the past, can you elaborate on that?


----------



## Soul Kitchen (May 15, 2016)

*Extraverted Thinking:* Relies upon empirical evidence, an ideology, or the accepted system of doing things to inform its understanding and decisions.
*Extraverted Feeling:* Engages with externalised sentiments and norms, and orients values within an interpersonal context.

*Extraverted Sensing:* Possesses an insatiable appetite for sensory stimulus, which it pursues from one moment to the next.
*Extraverted Intuition:* Constantly searches for new potential within the external world, and seeks to bring things in line with their potential.

*Introverted Thinking:* Weighs things against principles determined by inner logic, and seeks consistency within a framework.
*Introverted Feeling:* Values and devalues the worth of a thing, based around how it matches up to an ideal state.

*Introverted Sensing:*Creates an elaborate personal mythology through a series of sense impressions, and perceives its subjective view of reality with more vividness than actual reality.
*Introverted Intuition:* Explores the archetype or underlying idea of phenomena from within its own muse, and shapes its insights into a vision for itself and the wider world.


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

MusiCago said:


> Making sense of those descriptions in real-world scenarios is complicated.


Really? I think they're concise af, so much so I don't even know what you mean by 'complicated' here - what do you need help with?
I'm not being a toss - I know people saying 'help' on an internet forum are usually condescending twits - totally genuine.



spaceynyc said:


> for Se.. when you're scanning ways to make an immediate impact on your world, don't you have to imagine yourself doing something before you do it, even if it's for a split second? I could be saying this as a strong intuitive and don't know any other way lol.


Se doesn't look to do anything, doing is deciding/judging functions. Same deal with intuition. They don't 'do' things.
They just perceive. A lot of what you think is 'intuition' imagining what you can do, is decider/judging functions i.e Ti/Fi.



compulsiverambler said:


> Turi's Si and Se don't sound like specific cognitive activities at all to me.


Well they're not 'my' definitions - and they don't sound like 'activities' for a reason, Sensing is perceiving, it doesn't _do _anything.



> Just being aware of facts - a human being can't NOT do that. Se in particular is all about looking for opportunities to DO, it's not dry sitting around thinking about facts.


It's not looking for things to do, doing things is J.
Se, on it's own, sits there and takes in facts. That's it. That's Se. It gathers observable information.
Re: this being something humans can't not do - well, yeah, we all can and do every function - the functions aren't skills unique to certain people, lol.



> None of the behavioural traits of Se personalities can be explained by something as detached and generic as looking for or reflecting on facts.


Behavioural traits? What's this? Anecdotal evidence or something? 
Se, itself, perceives sensory information. That's literally the end of Se.



> Se is about action and making an impact, it's way more interesting and unique than reducing it to humdrum fact awareness gives it credit for.


Some Se _people _might be about action and making an impact, some might not be - that's an individual thing and not directly related to Se.
Se is perception. Gathers observable information. That's it.



> That's what you notice about Se types in person, it's what makes them have an "SP vibe". Knowledge of facts is universal, it's what you do with facts that separates the types - imagine things to do, or imagine alternative realities, or compare present with past or past with past. Facts are just the raw materials that all cognitive tasks work with.


Vibes? Ugh. Spare me.
Facts are the raw materials, yes, and this is what Se types prefer - they like to gather observable information - they aren't dominant deciders/judgers, they're dominant perceivers, they take it allllllll in.
Whether or not they act on these perceptions is on the person and their decider functions - Se, itself, is perception - same as Si, same as Ne, same as Ni - it doesn't _do _anything. It simply perceives.

Due to it's extroverted nature - it wants to keep gathering more and more sensory information - but this in itself doesn't imply a want or need to do anything with that information.

Some Se types want to be all herdy-gerdy meat-ball action man I'm #1 the KING baby, and others are more than content to sit way out of sight and merely observe and take in new information. Depends on the person.

Se itself is simply sees the spectrum of reality and facts - isn't doing anything with them, by default.
It's simply observing, and a preference to want to keep observing.


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

@Turi

but why are Se dominants so action oriented in comparison to other types then in general. if they're Se dominant and they perceive more than do -- unlike dominant judgers according to what you're saying, wouldn't that render them more inactive than most [when this is clearly not the case]? INxx types are easily the most physically inactive types overall -- and they all strongly lack Se..

and how does imagining something = doing something or judging?

imagination can easily be void of reasoning [T] or values [F]

Also, I don't think he's saying Se actually does anything. I think what he means is something about Se's perception inclines people to act and/or gives them the urge to act.


----------



## AzV (May 22, 2016)

Fi Personal Value
Fe Custom Value
Ti Consistent Logic
Te Problem Solving
Ni Interpretation
Ne Extrapolation
Si Impression
Se Exploration


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

spaceynyc said:


> <!-- BEGIN TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> @<b><a href="http://personalitycafe.com/member.php?u=457522" target="_blank">Turi</a></b>
> <!-- END TEMPLATE: dbtech_usertag_mention -->
> 
> but why are Se dominants so action oriented in comparison to other types then in general.


Stereotypes, internet typology.
Don't get me wrong - it makes sense that somebody with a preference for gathering new, observable information might indeed be inclined to be more action oriented compared to non-Se (and Ne, imo) types, but that's just a possible _byproduct _of the function, and not the function itself.



> if they're Se dominant and they perceive more than do -- unlike dominant judgers according to what you're saying, wouldn't that render them more inactive than most [when this is clearly not the case]? INxx types are easily the most inactive types -- and they all strongly lack Se..


What do you mean this is not clearly the case - what source do you have re: INxx types as being easily the most inactive?
Who says Se types have to be physically active? It's a perceiving process - it's on the person to be physically active, or not - why can't Se types be just as mentally active as an Ne or Ni type?

Nothing to stop an Se dominant from sitting at home, alone, nerding out on typology forums - it simply gathers observable information.

Functions aren't related to levels of activeness.



> and how does imagining something = doing something or judging?


Imagining something = intuition.
I don't want anybody twisting this into 'omg ur saying sensors cant [email protected]@@' because that's not what I'm saying - we all can, and do, every function.
S doesn't work without N. N doesn't work without S.
Imagining = intuition - abstract perception.

Decider/judging functions do things.



> imagination can easily be void of reasoning [T] or values [F]


Well perceiving/observer functions and judging/decider functions all work together.



> Also, I don't think he's saying Se actually does anything. I think what he means is something about Se's perception inclines people to act


He definitely saying Se does something.


Also, I don't know if you caught it - I know you were waiting for it:

* *


----------



## spaceynyc (Feb 18, 2017)

@Turi

by no means am I saying sensors can't imagine. we know everyone can do anything. it's just that a N-type is going to take their imaginations more seriously than an S type will. N types are skeptical of facts, S types are skeptical of theory and imagination. 

And yes, you can call Se users being stereotypes, but I believe stereotypes are usually stereotypes for a reason. There is always the outlier, but the majority outweighs the outliers. Se gathers physical facts. I'd say this is what makes them so active. To find out physical facts, you have to be physical. To figure out if you can clear that wall, you gotta jump up and clear the wall. So why can't we say Se types are the usually most physically active without it being written off as a stereotype?

"Nothing to stop an Se dominant from sitting at home, alone, nerding out on typology forums - it simply gathers observable information." Sure, but how many Se dominants we see here? lol [Yes, I know there are Se dominants here but they are heavily outnumbered and underrepresented especially when you compare it the actual ratio of them out there in the world]


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

spaceynyc said:


> @Turi
> 
> by no means am I saying sensors can't imagine. we know everyone can do anything. it's just that a N-type is going to take their imaginations more seriously than an S type will. N types are skeptical of facts, S types are skeptical of theory and imagination.


I never said you said that, it was essentially a disclaimer on my behalf because every idiot on this forum wants to fight me whenever I post anything.



> And yes, you can call Se users being stereotypes, but I believe stereotypes are usually stereotypes for a reason. There is always the outlier, but the majority outweighs the outliers. Se gathers physical facts. I'd say this is what makes them so active. To find out physical facts, you have to be physical. To figure out if you can clear that wall, you gotta jump up and clear the wall. So why can't we say Se types are the usually most physically active without it being written off as a stereotype?


You can believe stereotypes if you want, but I would strongly advise against them especially with regards to cognitive functions - why?
Because _cognitive functions aren't tested for in the MBTI nor any other dichotomy based test.
_People who test as an ESTP are _not _testing as Se dominants, etc.
So stereotypes revolved around 'functions' have literally no basis in reality or tests or studies or anything.

Se gathering 'facts' or observable information =/= activeness. 
To 'find out' physical facts you do not have to be 'physical', unless you mean literally opening your eyes or having ears that function, etc.



> "Nothing to stop an Se dominant from sitting at home, alone, nerding out on typology forums - it simply gathers observable information." Sure, but how many Se dominants we see here? lol [Yes, I know there are Se dominants here but they are heavily outnumbered and underrepresented especially when you compare it the actual ratio of them out there in the world]


Mate, there are wayyyyy more Se types here than you think, they just pretend they're not.
Not that this is relevant, lol.


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

Turi said:


> Really? I think they're concise af, so much so I don't even know what you mean by 'complicated' here - what do you need help with?
> I'm not being a toss - I know people saying 'help' on an internet forum are usually condescending twits - totally genuine.


I don't need help on anything. All I said was that applying those descriptions of the functions to the real world is complicated because as I previously posted, functions work completely differently depending on the positioning of your personal stack, what other functions they are being used with (we never truly use 1 function at a time), environment, how you were raised, etc. I suppose you've never taken a psychology course?


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

MusiCago said:


> I don't need help on anything. All I said was that applying those descriptions of the functions to the real world is complicated because as I previously posted, functions work completely differently depending on the positioning of your personal stack, what other functions they are being used with (we never truly use 1 function at a time), environment, how you were raised, etc. I suppose you've never taken a psychology course?


Those descriptions work wherever, though - saviours will be good things, i.e Se seeing the spectrum of reality and facts - positive, where the person goes when they're in trouble, observation, perception, gathering observable information.
If it's a demon, then this will be something the person is averse to - so Se demon will be somebody who prefers to go to their Ni - narrow in on particular abstract connections, rather than seek out new information, when in trouble.

You can easily envision this in yourself (assuming you're accurately typed) in all of those times when you need to figure something out, you don't know what to do, so you just fucking disappear into your bedroom and basically intuit/think your way through things - obviously, this is with pre-existing information - retreating to a saviour introverted function - not thinking off the bat that you need to go and get more observable information (which would be running to a saviour Se) in the form of Googling solutions or obtaining the information elsewhere externally.

Those descriptions fit regardless of position because none of them imply strength or quality of function.


----------



## MusiCago (Jan 3, 2017)

Turi said:


> Those descriptions work wherever, though - saviours will be good things, i.e Se seeing the spectrum of reality and facts - positive, where the person goes when they're in trouble, observation, perception, gathering observable information.
> If it's a demon, then this will be something the person is averse to - so Se demon will be somebody who prefers to go to their Ni - narrow in on particular abstract connections, rather than seek out new information, when in trouble.
> 
> You can easily envision this in yourself (assuming you're accurately typed) in all of those times when you need to figure something out, you don't know what to do, so you just fucking disappear into your bedroom and basically intuit/think your way through things - obviously, this is with pre-existing information - retreating to a saviour introverted function - not thinking off the bat that you need to go and get more observable information (which would be running to a saviour Se) in the form of Googling solutions or obtaining the information elsewhere externally.
> ...


I never disagreed that the functions' descriptions were accurate, I just said they were vague because they _are_. Because functions work in a more "sophisticated" way when you actually apply them to reality, trying to give a short description for the functions is complicated; therefore a _vague_ one is needed in order for it to be accurate in all scenarios. If I disagreed with you, I would have never referenced your post to OP to begin with - apologies if it seemed sarcastic.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

Turi said:


> Se doesn't look to do anything, doing is deciding/judging functions. Same deal with intuition. They don't 'do' things. They just perceive. A lot of what you think is 'intuition' imagining what you can do, is decider/judging functions i.e Ti/Fi.


I disagree. I called them "so-called" judging functions because I see no evidence that the functions labelled "Perceiving" and the functions labelled "Judging" should be ever have been called those things by the original authors, as they don't seem to correspond with the ordinary dictionary definitions of those words and it's quite misleading about the nature of what you actually see in practice from people.


----------



## compulsiverambler (Jan 7, 2010)

spaceynyc said:


> completely agree with how you explained Se here, there's definitely a reason Se users have a action oriented vibe about them... when you say Ni compares the past with the past, can you elaborate on that?


I will try, though I don't have time to right now I'm afraid, I've been pretty busy. Hopefully tomorrow I'll get a chance.

Not that it needs an essay; I intend to explain in a single medium-sized paragraph, but my non-shitposts typically start out at least four times larger than they are by the time I've edited them down them down to only what's strictly relevant, coherent and concise - hence the username - so they take more time and a more focused mood than you'd probably guess from the resulting quality. :wink-new:


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

compulsiverambler said:


> I disagree. I called them "so-called" judging functions because I see no evidence that the functions labelled "Perceiving" and the functions labelled "Judging" should be ever have been called those things by the original authors, as they don't seem to correspond with the ordinary dictionary definitions of those words and it's quite misleading about the nature of what you actually see in practice from people.


What do you disagree with?


Re: definitions - from the _Oxford Dictionary_:
*Judgment*


> The ability to make considered decisions or come to sensible conclusions.





> An opinion or conclusion.


*Perception*


> The ability to see, hear, or become aware of something through the senses.





> The way in which something is regarded, understood, or interpreted.


Obviously, Jung referred to them as irrational and irrational - but he does use the above terms - what's the problem?
Lines up great - J matches both definitions listed for Judgement, P matches both listed for Perception.


----------



## Lady of Clockwork (Dec 14, 2017)

*My Understandings Thus Far:-*

Se: Sensual stimulation
Si: Sensual familiarity
Ne: Conceptual stimulation
Ni: Conceptual familiarity

Te: Externally validated reasons
Ti: Internally validated reasons
Fe: Externally validated values
Fi: Internally validated values


----------



## Kynx (Feb 6, 2012)

compulsiverambler said:


> I disagree. I called them "so-called" judging functions because I see no evidence that the functions labelled "Perceiving" and the functions labelled "Judging" should be ever have been called those things by the original authors, as they don't seem to correspond with the ordinary dictionary definitions of those words and it's quite misleading about the nature of what you actually see in practice from people.


Judging functions _aim to be directed by_ judgement and perceiving functions aim to be directed by perception.


----------



## Agent X (May 23, 2017)

I have entertained a similar thought about give a moniker of sorts to the functions. Here is an option to be entertained (and in the case of the Ti-doms, picked apart):

Si - Stability
Se - To be decided
Ni - Foresight
Ne - Patterns
Fi - Morals
Fe - At the current time, I will assign the moniker of "Group Harmony" 
Ti - Accuracy
Te - Efficiency

Would the proposed analogy be of any merit?


----------



## Ocean Helm (Aug 25, 2016)

Agent X said:


> I have entertained a similar thought about give a moniker of sorts to the functions. Here is an option to be entertained (and in the case of the Ti-doms, picked apart):
> 
> Si - Stability
> Se - To be decided
> ...


I think this demonstrates very well the gap between MBTI functions and Jung's functions, as it fits MBTI functions well enough (can't do much better with 1 word) while not fitting Jung's.

I'll just do Jung's in contrast:
Si - Impressionistic
Se - Experiencing
Ni - Imaginative
Ne - Prospecting
Fi - Ruminative
Fe - Compassionate
Ti - Innovative
Te - Methodical


----------



## MD_analyst (Jan 29, 2018)

Te = prefers to interact with the external world to understand unbiased, objective reasons 
Ti = prefers to use one's own interpretation to come up with personal, subjective reasons 
Fe = prefers to interact with the external world to understand unbiased, objective values 
Fi = prefers to use one's own interpretation to come up with personal, subjective values 
Se = prefers to explore the external world to gather observable facts and proven details 
Si = prefers to use one's inner world, memory, and experiences to organize observable facts and proven details 
Ne = prefers to explore the external world to gather ideas and possibilities 
Ni = prefers to use one's inner world, memory, and experiences to organize ideas and possibilities


----------



## Turi (May 9, 2017)

Slightly refined.

*Fi *- Builds identity on personal values
*Fe *- Build the tribe on the spectrum of social values
*Ti *- Builds identity on personal reasons
*Te *- Build the tribe on the spectrum of social reasons

*Si *- Organizes realities and facts
*Se *- Gathers realities and facts across the spectrum
*Ni *- Organizes abstract connections
*Ne *- Gathers abstract connections across the spectrum


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Se = Leaping without deliberation
Ti = deliberation before the leap
Fe = Convincing someone to leap with you
Ni = The universe is created to be your playground


----------



## ewdenore (Nov 16, 2017)

I'll give it a try.

Se - Contact with the physical world.
Si - Idealization of the physical world.
Ne - Notice physical phenomena of interest.
Ni - Notice mental phenomena of interest.
Te - Empirical grounding of concepts.
Ti - Unrestricted construction of concepts.
Fe - Relation is primary.
Fi - Individual is primary.


----------



## lifeinterminals (Mar 19, 2018)

Ti - How it work
Te - How make it do
Fi - How am I
Fe - How are u
Ni - Wat it mean
Ne - Wat could it b
Si - I remember it
Se - OwO wat dis


----------



## LennyOpaads (Jul 29, 2017)

Lady of Clockwork said:


> Se: Sensual stimulation
> Si: Sensual familiarity
> Ne: Conceptual stimulation
> Ni: Conceptual familiarity
> ...


This is really good in my opinion, and I would use it to help others understand the different functions!


----------



## MD_analyst (Jan 29, 2018)

Se (extraverted sensing) = prefers attending to the external world to learn observable facts
Si (introverted sensing) = prefers attending to one's memories, knowledge, and experiences to learn observable facts
Ne (extraverted intuition) = prefers attending to the external world to imagine ideas and possibilities
Ni (introverted intuition) = prefers attending to one's memories, knowledge, and experiences to imagine ideas and possibilities 
Te (extraverted thinking) = prefers attending to the external world to understand the reasons for something
Ti (introverted thinking) = prefers attending to one's memories, knowledge, and experiences to understand reasons for something
Fe (extraverted feeling) = prefers attending to the external world to understand the value in something
Fi (introverted feeling) = prefers attending to one's memories, knowledge, and experiences to understand the value in something 

*In the Functional Stacks:*
Lead Judging (focused on understanding info/ideas)
• Dominant Te = primarily prefers to interact with the external world to understand unbiased, objective reasons 
○ With auxiliary Si = aided by observed facts and proven details from one's own knowledge to understand unbiased reasons for the external world
§ With tertiary Ne = may sometimes alternate between using new possibilities/ideas and using known observable facts about unbiased, objective reasons 
□ With inferior Fi = often struggles to shift from focusing on unbiased, objective reasons to exploring one's personal values 
○ With auxiliary Ni = aided by ideas and possibilities from one's own imagination to understand unbiased reasons for the external world
§ With tertiary Se = may sometimes alternate between using new observable facts and using known possibilities/ideas about unbiased, objective reasons 
□ With inferior Fi = often struggles to shift from focusing on unbiased, objective reasons to exploring one's personal values
• Dominant Fe = primarily prefers to interact with the external world to understand unbiased, objective values 
○ With auxiliary Si = aided by observed facts and proven details from one's own knowledge to understand unbiased values for the external world
§ With tertiary Ne = may sometimes alternate between using new possibilities/ideas and using known observable facts about unbiased, objective values 
□ With inferior Ti = often struggles to shift from focusing on unbiased, objective values to exploring one's personal reasons 
○ With auxiliary Ni = aided by ideas and possibilities from one's own imagination to understand unbiased values for the external world 
§ With tertiary Se = may sometimes alternate between using new observable facts and using known possibilities/ideas about unbiased, objective values 
□ With inferior Ti = often struggles to shift from focusing on unbiased, objective values to exploring one's personal reasons 
• Dominant Ti = primarily prefers to use one's own interpretation to come up with personal, subjective reasons 
○ With auxiliary Se = aided by observed facts and proven details from the external world to come up with own reasons
§ With tertiary Ni = may sometimes alternate between using known possibilities/ideas and using new observable facts about one's own reasons
□ With inferior Fe = often struggles to shift from exploring on one's personal reasons to focusing on unbiased, objective values 
○ With auxiliary Ne = aided by possibilities and ideas from the external world to come up with own reasons
§ With tertiary Si = may sometimes alternate between using known observable facts and using new possibilities/ideas about one's own reasons 
□ With inferior Fe = often struggles to shift from exploring on one's personal reasons to focusing on unbiased, objective values
• Dominant Fi = primarily prefers to use one's own interpretation to come up with personal, subjective values 
○ With auxiliary Se = aided by observed facts and proven details from the external world to come up with own values
§ With tertiary Ni = may sometimes alternate between using known possibilities/ideas and using new observable facts about one's own values
□ With inferior Te = often struggles to shift from exploring on one's personal values to focusing on unbiased, objective reasons
○ With auxiliary Ne = aided by possibilities and ideas from the external world to come up with own values
§ With tertiary Si = may sometimes alternate between using known observable facts and using new possibilities/ideas about one's own reasons
□ With inferior Te = often struggles to shift from exploring on one's personal values to focusing on unbiased, objective reasons

Lead Perceiving (focused on acquiring info/ideas)
• Dominant Se = primarily prefers to explore the external world to gather observable facts and proven details 
○ With auxiliary Ti = aided by personal understanding to see reasons for the observable facts in the external world
§ With tertiary Fe = may alternate between focusing on objective, unbiased values and focusing on personal reasons to judge the observable facts
□ With inferior Ni = often struggles to shift from exploring the external world to gather observed facts to focusing on one's inner world derive imagined ideas/possibilities 
○ With auxiliary Fi = aided by personal understanding to see value in the observable facts in the external world 
§ With tertiary Te = may alternate between focusing on objective, unbiased reasons and focusing on personal values to judge the observable facts
□ With inferior Ni = often struggles to shift from exploring the external world to gather observed facts to focusing on one's inner world derive imagined ideas/possibilities 
• Dominant Ne = primarily prefers to explore the external world to gather ideas and possibilities 
○ With auxiliary Ti = aided by personal understanding to see reasons for the ideas and possibilities in the present environment
§ With tertiary Fe = may alternate between focusing on objective, unbiased values and focusing on personal reasons to judge the imagined ideas
□ With inferior Si = often struggles to shift from exploring the external world to derive imagined ideas/possibilities to focusing on one's inner world of known facts 
○ With auxiliary Fi = aided by personal understanding to see value in the ideas and possibilities in the present environment
§ With tertiary Te = may alternate between focusing on objective, unbiased reasons and focusing on personal values to judge the imagined ideas
□ With inferior Si = often struggles to shift from exploring the external world to derive imagined ideas/possibilities to focusing on one's inner world of known facts 
• Dominant Si = primarily prefers to use one's inner world, memory, and experiences to organize observable facts and proven details 
○ With auxiliary Te = aided by unbiased reasons to explain the organization of the observable facts
§ With tertiary Fi = may alternate between focusing on one's personal values and focusing on unbiased, objective reasons to judge the observable facts
□ With inferior Ne = often struggles to shift from focusing on one's inner world of known observable facts to exploring the external world for imagined ideas/possibilities 
○ With auxiliary Fe = aided by unbiased values to explain the organization of the observable facts
§ With tertiary Ti = may alternate between focusing on one's personal reasons and focusing on unbiased, objective values to judge the observable facts 
□ With inferior Ne = often struggles to shift from focusing on one's inner world of known observable facts to exploring the external world for imagined ideas/possibilities 
• Dominant Ni = primarily prefers to use one's inner world, memory, and experiences to organize ideas and possibilities 
○ With auxiliary Te = aided by unbiased reasons to explain the organization of the ideas and possibilities
§ With tertiary Fi = may alternate between focusing on one's personal values and focusing on unbiased, objective reasons to judge the imagined ideas/possibilities
□ With inferior Se = often struggles to shift from focusing on one's inner world of imagined ideas/possibilities to exploring the external world for observable facts 
○ With auxiliary Fe = aided by unbiased values to explain the organization of the ideas and possibilities 
§ With tertiary Ti = may alternate between focusing on one's personal reasons and focusing on unbiased, objective values to judge the imagined ideas/possibilities 
With inferior Se = often struggles to shift from focusing on one's inner world of imagined ideas/possibilities to exploring the external world for observable facts


----------

